# 2012 Passat 2.5L SE ABS Long Code MK60EC1 1K0 907 379 BK



## dvjr84 (Jan 9, 2009)

Anyone figure out the long coding for these or can supply with a code from a same/similar model? Please help

Thursday,03,September,2015,18:37:00:63223
VCDS -- Windows Based VAG/VAS Emulator Running on Windows XP x86
VCDS Version: 15.7.0.2
Data version: 20150820
www.Ross-Tech.com


VIN: 1VWBP7A31CC104356 License Plate: INITIAL SCAN 1
Mileage: 60170km-37387mi Repair Order: 



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Chassis Type: A3 (7N0)
Scan: 01 02 03 08 09 15 16 17 19 1C 25 42 46 4F 52 56 62 72 77

VIN: 1VWBP7A31CC104356 Mileage: 60170km-37387miles

01-Engine -- Status: Malfunction 0010
02-Auto Trans -- Status: OK 0000
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: Malfunction 0010
04-Steering Angle -- Status: Cannot be reached 1100
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: OK 0000
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: Malfunction 0010
15-Airbags -- Status: Malfunction 0010
16-Steering wheel -- Status: OK 0000
17-Instruments -- Status: Malfunction 0010
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: Malfunction 0010
1C-Position Sensing -- Status: OK 0000
25-Immobilizer -- Status: OK 0000
42-Door Elect, Driver -- Status: Malfunction 0010
46-Central Conv. -- Status: OK 0000
4F-Centr. Electr. II -- Status: OK 0000
52-Door Elect, Pass. -- Status: Malfunction 0010
56-Radio -- Status: Malfunction 0010
62-Door, Rear Left -- Status: OK 0000
72-Door, Rear Right -- Status: OK 0000
77-Telephone -- Status: OK 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine (CBU) Labels: 07K-906-055-CBT.clb
Part No SW: 07K 906 055 AL HW: 07K 907 309 A
Component: 2,5l R5/4V G01 3690 
Revision: T6H02--- Serial number: 
Coding: 0000075
Shop #: WSC 09003 067 57207
VCID: 781A32E5AFEC1B35CC8E7D-802C

3 Faults Found:
049446 - No Communications with Steering Angle Sender (G85) 
U0126 - 000 - 
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100000
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 255
Mileage: 59715 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2015.08.30
Time: 03:54:00

Freeze Frame:
RPM: 0 /min
Load: 0.0 %
Speed: 0.0 km/h
Temperature: 58.0°C
Temperature: 36.0°C
Absolute Pres.: 1000.0 mbar
Voltage: 11.811 V

049682 - Steering Column Control Module 
U0212 - 000 - No Communications
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100000
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 255
Mileage: 59715 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2015.08.30
Time: 03:54:00

Freeze Frame:
RPM: 0 /min
Load: 0.0 %
Speed: 0.0 km/h
Temperature: 58.0°C
Temperature: 36.0°C
Absolute Pres.: 990.0 mbar
Voltage: 11.811 V

000802 - Engine Speed Sensor (G28) 
P0322 - 000 - No Signal - MIL ON
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 11100000
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 255
Mileage: 59715 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2015.08.30
Time: 03:54:08

Freeze Frame:
RPM: 0 /min
Load: 0.0 %
Speed: 0.0 km/h
Temperature: 58.0°C
Temperature: 36.0°C
Absolute Pres.: 1000.0 mbar
Voltage: 10.541 V

Readiness: 1000 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 02: Auto Trans Labels: 09G-927-750.clb
Part No SW: 09G 927 750 LH HW: 09G 927 750 LH
Component: AQ 250 6F 1916 
Revision: 00H90000 Serial number: 
Coding: 0000840
Shop #: WSC 09003 957 00200
VCID: 02EE500DF93041E5E22A4F-8056

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes (J104) Labels: 1K0-907-379-60EC1F.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 907 379 BK HW: 1K0 907 379 BK
Component: ESP MK60EC1 H31 0152 
Revision: 00H31001 
Coding: 00000000000000000000000000000000000000
Shop #: WSC 09003 957 00200
VCID: 7C122EF59BD4F715A8E601-8028

4 Faults Found:
01042 - Control Module; Not Coded 
000 - - 
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100000
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 167
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2015.08.30
Time: 03:20:15

Freeze Frame:
Count: 3
Count: 12
Count: 20992
Count: 195
Count: 43008
Count: 0
Count: 0
Count: 0

01435 - Brake Pressure Sensor 1 (G201) 
005 - No or Incorrect Basic Setting / Adaptation
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100101
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 167
Mileage: 59715 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2015.08.30
Time: 03:19:38

Freeze Frame:
Count: 3
Count: 12
Count: 28672
Count: 279
Count: 42752
Count: 0
Count: 1536
Count: 0

00778 - Steering Angle Sensor (G85) 
005 - No or Incorrect Basic Setting / Adaptation
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100101
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 167
Mileage: 59715 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2015.08.30
Time: 03:19:38

Freeze Frame:
Count: 3
Count: 12
Count: 28672
Count: 295
Count: 42752
Count: 0
Count: 1536
Count: 0

01423 - Lateral Acceleration Sensor (G200) 
005 - No or Incorrect Basic Setting / Adaptation
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100101
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 167
Mileage: 59715 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2015.08.30
Time: 03:19:38

Freeze Frame:
Count: 3
Count: 12
Count: 28672
Count: 270
Count: 42752
Count: 0
Count: 1536
Count: 0


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC (J255) Labels: 5K0-907-044.clb
Part No SW: 561 907 044 H HW: 561 907 044 H
Component: Climatronic 043 0202 
Revision: 00001001 
Coding: 0010001002
Shop #: WSC 09003 957 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_ACClimaBHBVW411 A01001
ROD: EV_ACClimaBHBVW411_VW41.rod
VCID: 1CD20E757B945F15082661-8048

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect. (J519) Labels: 1K0-937-08x-09.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 937 085 S HW: 5K0 937 085 S
Component: BCM PQ35 B+ 021 0064 
Revision: BH021001 
Coding: 6F200E18902B08D408880001160004480071008640A00D6064 8060000C70
Shop #: WSC 09003 957 00200
VCID: 43609509A6AA48EDA99CB2-8016

Subsystem 1 - Part No: 1K0 955 559 AH Labels: 1K0-955-559-AG.CLB
Component: RLS 260412 05 54 0403 
Coding: 22300A

2 Faults Found:
00778 - Steering Angle Sensor (G85) 
004 - No Signal/Communication
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100100
Fault Priority: 6
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 167
Mileage: 59715 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2015.08.30
Time: 03:15:48

Freeze Frame:
Term 15 On
Voltage: 12.00 V
ON
ON
OFF
OFF
OFF

01038 - Central Locking Thermal Protection 
000 - - - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100000
Fault Priority: 6
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 217
Mileage: 60062 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2015.09.02
Time: 14:05:26

Freeze Frame:
Term 15 Off
Voltage: 12.35 V
OFF
ON
OFF
OFF
OFF


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags (J234) Labels: 5K0-959-655.clb
Part No SW: 5C0 959 655 HW: 5C0 959 655 
Component: AirbagVW10G 013 0809 
Serial number: 003ENM02TVFA 
Coding: 00003548
Shop #: WSC 09003 957 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_AirbaVW10SMEVW360 A01024
ROD: EV_AirbaVW10SMEVW360_SE36.rod
VCID: 6F0809B9DAA2948D1D649E-803A

Seat occupied recognition: 
Subsystem 1 - Part No SW: 5C6 959 339 A HW: 5C6 959 339 A
Component: BF-Gewichtss. H10 0045 
Serial number: 6940000Y120000EXC80.
Coding: 303044

Crash sensor for side airbag; driver side: 
Subsystem 2 - Part No SW: 5K0 959 354 HW: 5K0 959 354 
Component: S.Sens.Fahr.V H02 ---- 
Serial number: 3572MSME5735037BZZZY

Crash sensor for side airbag; front passenger side: 
Subsystem 3 - Part No SW: 5K0 959 354 HW: 5K0 959 354 
Component: S.Sens.Beif.V H01 ---- 
Serial number: 3582MSME0521266EZZZU

Crash sensor for side airbag; rear; driver side: 
Subsystem 4 - Part No SW: 5K0 959 351 A HW: 5K0 959 351 A
Component: S.Sens.Fahr.H H02 ---- 
Serial number: 3516KSME0C1F691AZZZ0

Crash sensor for side airbag; rear; passenger side: 
Subsystem 5 - Part No SW: 5K0 959 351 A HW: 5K0 959 351 A
Component: S.Sens.Beif.H H02 ---- 
Serial number: 3526KSME45067A1AZZZX

Crash sensor for front airbag; driver side: 
Subsystem 6 - Part No SW: 5K0 959 659 A HW: 5K0 959 659 A
Component: F.Sens.Fahr H02 ---- 
Serial number: 3556LSME1F6C0518ZZZ%

Crash sensor for front airbag; front passenger side: 
Subsystem 7 - Part No SW: 5K0 959 659 A HW: 5K0 959 659 A
Component: F.Sens.Beif H02 ---- 
Serial number: 3566LSME284D0518ZZZ-

8 Faults Found:
9440027 - Driver's side; side-airbag igniter 
B100B 1B [137] - Resistance Too High
MIL ON - Confirmed - Tested Since Memory Clear
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00000001
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Mileage: 59715 km
Date: 2015.08.30
Time: 03:17:39

9438491 - Igniter for Driver head airbag 
B1005 1B [137] - Resistance Too High
MIL ON - Confirmed - Tested Since Memory Clear
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00000001
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Mileage: 59715 km
Date: 2015.08.30
Time: 03:17:39

9438747 - Igniter for Seat Belt Tensioner; Driver's Side 
B1006 1B [137] - Resistance Too High
MIL ON - Confirmed - Tested Since Memory Clear
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00000001
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Mileage: 59715 km
Date: 2015.08.30
Time: 03:17:39

9439003 - Igniter for Seat Belt Tensioner; Passenger's Side 
B1007 1B [137] - Resistance Too High
MIL ON - Confirmed - Tested Since Memory Clear
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00000001
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Mileage: 59715 km
Date: 2015.08.30
Time: 03:17:39

9442075 - Driver's Belt Force Limiter Igniter 
B1013 1B [137] - Resistance Too High
MIL ON - Confirmed - Tested Since Memory Clear
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00000001
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Mileage: 59715 km
Date: 2015.08.30
Time: 03:17:39

9442331 - Passenger's Belt Force Limiter Igniter 
B1014 1B [137] - Resistance Too High
MIL ON - Confirmed - Tested Since Memory Clear
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00000001
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Mileage: 59715 km
Date: 2015.08.30
Time: 03:17:39

9440539 - Driver's Safety Belt Tensioner Igniter 2 
B100D 1B [137] - Resistance Too High
MIL ON - Confirmed - Tested Since Memory Clear
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00000001
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Mileage: 59715 km
Date: 2015.08.30
Time: 03:17:39

9441051 - Front passenger's safety belt tensioner igniter 2 
B100F 1B [137] - Resistance Too High
MIL ON - Confirmed - Tested Since Memory Clear
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00000001
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Mileage: 59715 km
Date: 2015.08.30
Time: 03:17:39


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel (J527) Labels: 5K0-953-569.clb
Part No SW: 1K5 953 521 BR HW: 5K0 953 569 AH
Component: LENKS.MODUL 016 0140 
Revision: FF010042 Serial number: 20131104300664
Coding: 000A140000
Shop #: WSC 09003 957 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_SMLSNGVOLWSXS A01004
ROD: EV_SMLSNGVOLWS.rod
VCID: 7E1624FD8DC8ED0586D23B-802A

Multi Function Steering Wheel Control Module: 
Subsystem 1 - Part No SW: 3C8 959 537 D HW: 3C8 959 537 D
Component: E221__MFL-YVJ H07 0022 
Coding: E20000

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments (J285) Labels: 5K0-920-xxx-17.clb
Part No SW: 561 920 970 C HW: 561 920 970 C
Component: KOMBI H07 0507 
Serial number: 00000000000000
Coding: 231E01
Shop #: WSC 06401 444 00000
ASAM Dataset: EV_Kombi_UDS_VDD_RM09 A04093
ROD: EV_Kombi_UDS_VDD_RM09_SK35.rod
VCID: 1ADE086D71A021251A3A77-804E

3 Faults Found:
10485833 - Internal Control Module Memory Check Sum Error 
B2000 49 [137] - Internal electronic failure
MIL ON - Confirmed - Tested Since Memory Clear
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00000001
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Mileage: 57817 km
Date: 2015.07.14
Time: 00:00:21

13673472 - Function Restricted due to Missing Message(s) 
U1111 00 [009] - -
Confirmed - Tested Since Memory Clear
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00000001
Fault Priority: 6
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 111
Mileage: 57817 km
Date: 2015.07.16
Time: 00:20:55

13634048 - Function Restricted due to Missing Message(s) 
U1111 00 [009] - -
Confirmed - Tested Since Memory Clear
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00000001
Fault Priority: 6
Fault Frequency: 254
Reset counter: 180
Mileage: 57817 km
Date: 2015.07.16
Time: 00:20:55


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway (J533) Labels: 7N0-907-530-V2.clb
Part No SW: 7N0 907 530 P HW: 1K0 907 951 
Component: J533 Gateway H40 1623 
Revision: H40 Serial number: 15041201290401
Coding: 461000
Shop #: WSC 09003 957 00200
VCID: 3D94E3F1C04E3E1DDF58F4-8068

1 Fault Found:
00778 - Steering Angle Sensor (G85) 
004 - No Signal/Communication
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100100
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 111
Mileage: 57817 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2015.07.16
Time: 00:20:56


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 1C: Position Sensing Labels: 1Kx-919-xxx-1C.lbl
Part No SW: 561 919 965 HW: 561 919 965 
Component: Kompass 002 0001 
Revision: 00002000 Serial number: 1829227R1N3T06
Coding: 0000002
Shop #: WSC 09003 957 00200
VCID: 63207589066AE8ED89DC12-8036

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 25: Immobilizer (J334) Labels: 5K0-920-xxx-25.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 953 234 HW: 5K0 953 234 
Component: IMMO H07 0507 
Serial number: 
Coding: 000007
Shop #: WSC 09003 957 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_Immo_UDS_VDD_RM09 A03008
ROD: EV_Immo_UDS_VDD_RM09_SE25.rod
VCID: 6A3E18ADE14071A54A1AC7-803E

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 42: Door Elect, Driver (J386) Labels: 3C0-959-70X-GEN4.clb
Part No SW: 561 959 701 HW: 3C0 959 793 B
Component: TUER-SG FT 002 0525 
Revision: 13110009 Serial number: 0006746731
Coding: 0404F5
Shop #: WSC 09003 957 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_TSGFPQ25BRFVW46X A04001
ROD: EV_TSGFPQ25BRFVW46X.rod
VCID: 5B504D693E1A182DC1ACBA-800E

Slave Driver: 
Subsystem 1 - Part No SW: 561 959 811 HW: 561 959 811 Labels: 1K0-959-70X-GEN4.CLB
Component: J388__TSG_HL 004 4472 
Serial number: --------------------
Coding: 800000

3 Faults Found:
66048 - Motor for Front Window Regulator 
B11EC 54 [008] - Missing Calibration / Basic Setting
Intermittent - Confirmed - Tested Since Memory Clear
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00000001
Fault Priority: 7
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 208

67584 - Warning Light for Front Door 
B11F5 01 [009] - Electrical Failure
Confirmed - Tested Since Memory Clear
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00000001
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 111
Mileage: 57817 km
Date: 2015.07.16
Time: 00:20:56

131584 - Motor for Rear Window Regulator 
B11EE 54 [008] - Missing Calibration / Basic Setting
Intermittent - Confirmed - Tested Since Memory Clear
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00000001
Fault Priority: 7
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 208


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 4F: Centr. Electr. II (J520) Labels: 1K0-907-532.clb
Part No SW: 7N0 907 532 HW: 1K0 907 951 
Component: EZE_2 H40 1623 
Revision: H40 Serial number: 15041201290401
Coding: 00000008
Shop #: WSC 09003 957 00200
VCID: 6F0809B9DAA29C8D1D649E-803A

Subsystem 1 - Part No SW: 561 919 204 B HW: 561 919 204 B
Component: Analoguhr 008 0004 

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 52: Door Elect, Pass. (J387) Labels: 3C0-959-70X-GEN4.clb
Part No SW: 561 959 702 HW: 3C0 959 792 B
Component: TUER-SG BT 002 0525 
Revision: 15110009 Serial number: 0004681309
Coding: 0404F4
Shop #: WSC 09003 957 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_TSGBPQ25BRFVW46X A04001
ROD: EV_TSGBPQ25BRFVW46X.rod
VCID: 5C524E753B141F15C8A6A1-8008

Slave Passenger: 
Subsystem 1 - Part No SW: 561 959 812 HW: 561 959 812 Labels: 1K0-959-70X-GEN4.CLB
Component: J389__TSG_HR 004 4472 
Serial number: --------------------
Coding: 800000

2 Faults Found:
66048 - Motor for Front Window Regulator 
B11EC 54 [008] - Missing Calibration / Basic Setting
Intermittent - Confirmed - Tested Since Memory Clear
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00000001
Fault Priority: 7
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 208

131584 - Motor for Rear Window Regulator 
B11EE 54 [008] - Missing Calibration / Basic Setting
Intermittent - Confirmed - Tested Since Memory Clear
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00000001
Fault Priority: 7
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 208


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio (J503) Labels: 5M0-035-1xx-56.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 035 180 AE HW: 1K0 035 180 AE
Component: Radio Prem-8 H02 0016 
Revision: -----16S Serial number: VWZ4Z7M3302895
Coding: 0500040004000B
Shop #: WSC 09003 957 00200
VCID: 63207589066A28ED89DC12-8036

1 Fault Found:
02635 - Tuner Not Enabled/Activated 
000 - - - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100000
Fault Priority: 7
Fault Frequency: 2
Reset counter: 192
Mileage: 57817 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2015.07.16
Time: 00:20:55


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 77: Telephone (J412) Labels: 7P6-035-730.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 035 730 E HW: 5K0 035 730 E
Component: TELEFON H09 2902 
Revision: 1B001001 Serial number: 00007661826839
Coding: 0A10040000010110
Shop #: WSC 09003 957 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_UHVNA A01719
ROD: EV_UHVNA.rod
VCID: 27B8219932D28CCD95B4E6-8072

No fault code found.

End-------------------------(Elapsed Time: 03:00)--------------------------


----------

